# La Marina Urb, Costa Blanca



## cornish pride (Nov 13, 2012)

Is there anyone else from the Urb that are members here?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry – I'm not 1,000,000 miles away – but I'm close to the airport


----------

